# سوال شبابي



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

بما اني منمتش ومهيس اخر 17 جلابيه
قولت نسأل الشباب والشابات سوال لذيذ
ومش عاوزين حساسيه والنبي 

لو مثلا انت في المترو وفي حتت موزه عينك هتطلع عليها 
وربك كرم وخدت فونها
طبعا واحد خنيق هيقولي امها معاها ومش هعرف اخد رقمها هقوله اتبع النصايح اخر الموضوع
المهم اخدت رقمها واتكلمت معاها وبعد فتره اتقابلتم وحسيت انها هي دي اللي انت بتدور عليها
هل هتخطبها وتتجوزها ولا هتقضي وقت بس
 اما البنات
ايه رايكم في العلاقات دي
يعني تعارف مترو او مكروباص
او حتي مكالمة فون بالغلط
هل العلاقات دي بتكمل وبتكلل بزواج ام انها بتفشل فشل سريع

نصايح للتعرف علي فتاه تحت اي ظرف حتي لو خطيبها معاها 
:d
1 اعد تسمية اسم بلوتوثك برقم هاتفك ‏
2 اطبع كروت شخصيه ليك
وبالطريقه كده وريها الكارت لو هزة راسها يبقي بيس اديها الكارت بس خد بالك الطريقه دي اما المترو يكون زحمه او قاعده جمبك في المكروباص 
انا حذرتك عشان هتاكول علقه من بتوع الحراميه بعد الثوره :d
افرض يعم 1 و 2 مش جايبين 
يبقي قدامل رقم 3 
3 لغة الشفايف
بس دي عاوزه واحده محترفه 
هتقول رقمك من غير صوت بس بالراحه بحيث هي تشوف شفايفك وتترجم الارقام وتكتبها علي موبيلها
لو برضه مجابتش الطريقه دي
يبقي عليك وعلي رقم 4
4 اتصل بأي حد صاحبك 
وتعلي صوتك اكنك واحد غبي بيتكلم عشان هي تسمعك او تقرب منها عشان وتقول لصاحبك لما تعوز تكلمني كلمني ع الرقم ده وتمليه الرقم بالراحه عشان في بنات اغبيه ولخمه
طبعا صاحبك هيقولك انت عبيط ياض منا بكلمك علي ده قوله هفهمك بعدين واقفل في وشه ع طول وش لسه هترغي معاه عاوزين نشوف الموزه
ولو الطريقه دي منفعتش انزل المحطه اللي جايه عشان انا كده هتخنق منك
جميع النصايح مجربه من قبل ونسبة نجاحها اكيده :d

محدش ينسي يجاوب علي الاسئله :d
Not copy


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه انا هسكت احسن ياعم الخبيرررررررر هااااا

فاكر الحته الصينى هههههههه
*​


----------



## تيمو (27 أبريل 2011)

كون عيوني الله وكيلك دايماً بالأرض وماشي دغري ولا بتطلّع لا يمين ولا شمال وما ببصبصش ، السؤال أكيد مش متوجه ليا ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

علي فكرة مش بحترم ولا الولاد اللي بيعملوا كده ولا البنات كمان
​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه انا هسكت احسن ياعم الخبيرررررررر هااااا
> 
> فاكر الحته الصينى هههههههه
> *​



ههههه متتكلم يعم
خبير ايه هتسوق سمعتي
هي الصين تتنسي ههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لو مثلا انت في المترو وفي حتت موزه عينك هتطلع عليها


*موزة وعينك هتطلع عليها! *
*ايه المصطلحات ده يا مينا :t26:*​ 
*اكثر حاجة بتقرفني هي الراجل لبيضعف امام اي مراة بيشوفها*
*ومش بيقدر يتحكم في نفسو!*
​ 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المهم اخدت رقمها واتكلمت معاها وبعد فتره اتقابلتم وحسيت انها هي دي اللي انت بتدور عليها
> هل هتخطبها وتتجوزها ولا هتقضي وقت بس


*ده لبيعملوه الاغلبية *
*مش بيهمهم غير ....!*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ايه رايكم في العلاقات دي
> يعني تعارف مترو او مكروباص
> او حتي مكالمة فون بالغلط
> هل العلاقات دي بتكمل وبتكلل بزواج ام انها بتفشل فشل سريع


*بتقرفني العلاقات ده*
*مفيش حب من النضرة الاولى*
*قد يكون اعجاب*
*بس غالبا بيكون شهوة وبس*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نصايح للتعرف علي فتاه تحت اي ظرف حتي لو خطيبها معاها
> :d
> 1 اعد تسمية اسم بلوتوثك برقم هاتفك ‏
> 2 اطبع كروت شخصيه ليك
> ...


 
*لا تعليق*


----------



## Michael (27 أبريل 2011)

*بيس يا معلم
ههههههههه
*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2011)

انتا طلعت منهم اخس عليك يا كابو اخر حاجة كنت اتوقعها


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2011)

ايه ده يا مينا ..اساسا لو البنت محترمة ما تاخدش رقم ولد ما تعرفوش و يتكلموا بعض كدة بالسهولة دى 


> هل العلاقات دي بتكمل وبتكلل بزواج ام انها بتفشل فشل سريع


انت ادرى يا عم باين عليك مجرب 
بس بالذمة فى ولد عاقل ممكن يكمل مع بنت كلمته من ورا اهلها او خطيبها ..اللى يتخاف يتعمل فى النور يبقى غلط و حرام


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

> 4 اتصل بأي حد صاحبك
> وتعلي صوتك اكنك واحد غبي بيتكلم عشان هي تسمعك او تقرب منها عشان وتقول لصاحبك لما تعوز تكلمني كلمني ع الرقم ده وتمليه الرقم بالراحه عشان في بنات اغبيه ولخمه



بإمانة الموضوع ده حصل قدام عيني من فترة قريبة جداً بس في الشارع 
والبت ماطلعتش لخمة إتصلت علي طووووووووول

شكلك فــــــاهم يانصة 
ههههههه
إحنا معاك يامعلم 
هو انت عملت كده قبل كده 
هههههههه
موضوع هايل​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أبريل 2011)

*ايه هو ده؟ ايه التهريج ده؟انا ليا عودة فى الموضوع اللى مش هيطلع عليه شمس ده 
استنونى هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 أبريل 2011)

> نصايح للتعرف علي فتاه تحت اي ظرف حتي لو خطيبها معاها
> :d
> 1 اعد تسمية اسم بلوتوثك برقم هاتفك ‏
> 2 اطبع كروت شخصيه ليك
> ...


*إنت طلعت من هدول الشباب يا مينا :act23:

على العموم كبنت رح أجاوبك 
إنه البنت إللي بتقبل تتعرف على شب في هيك طريقة بتكون بنت مش محترمة و عايزة أي شب و السلام ! 
لأنه البنت إللي بتقبل تاخد رقم تيليفون شب في هاي الطريقة أكيد بتكون قبل هيك ماخدة أرقام شباب بنفس الطريقة يعني عامليتها جمعية 

هاد رأيي مش حد يزعل ld:​*


----------



## انريكي (27 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

احم احم ولي عودة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 أبريل 2011)

شكر الرب


----------



## أنجيلا (27 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​* البنت إللي بتقبل تتعرف على شب في هيك طريقة بتكون بنت مش محترمة و عايزة أي شب و السلام ! *
> *لأنه البنت إللي بتقبل تاخد رقم تيليفون شب في هاي الطريقة أكيد بتكون قبل هيك ماخدة أرقام شباب بنفس الطريقة يعني عامليتها جمعية *​


*  انتي شفتي البنت بس يا روزيتا؟!*
*والشاب لبيعمل الافعال ده مع ان البنت ممكن يكون معها خطيبها *
*ده نقولو فيه ايييييييييه؟!*
*ولا الغلط بيكون غلط لما ترتكبه البنت بس لما يرتكبه الشاب مش بيبقى اسمه غلط ؟!!!!!*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ياحلاوة ياحلاوة
لالالالالالا اللون الاصفر غيرك يامينااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههه يعلم ربنا كنت عارف اللى اتقال دة واللى هيتقال تانى لسه

دة حتى البت .. ولا بلاش هههههههه بردو خلينى ساكت
*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *  انتي شفتي البنت بس يا روزيتا؟!*
> *والشاب لبيعمل الافعال ده مع ان البنت ممكن يكون معها خطيبها *
> *ده نقولو فيه ايييييييييه؟!*
> *ولا الغلط بيكون غلط لما ترتكبه البنت بس لما يرتكبه الشاب مش بيبقى اسمه غلط ؟!!!!!*​



*مممممم لا أنا كان تركيزي في الجواب على البنت يا إنجي 
بس أكيد الشب مسموح إله يعمل هيييييييك هههههههههههه
نسيتي إننا في مجتمع ذكوري ولا إيه :t7:​*


----------



## تيمو (27 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إنت طلعت من هدول الشباب يا مينا :act23:
> 
> على العموم كبنت رح أجاوبك
> إنه البنت إللي بتقبل تتعرف على شب في هيك طريقة بتكون بنت مش محترمة و عايزة أي شب و السلام !
> ...



معلش يا روزتي أنو أختلف معك ، وكتابياً كمان 

المسيح يا روزيتا لم يلوم المرأة ولم يُحمّل الفتاة أي مسؤولية اتجاه نظرات الرجل الغير محترمة ، بل لام أولاً وأخيراً الرجل !

ومن ثم ، أنا لا أرى مشكلة أن تُعطي الفتاة رقم موبايلها للشاب إن أعجبها ، ولماذا تعتبرين أن الأمر وكأن الفتاة فاتحة (جمعية) ! بالعكس يا صديقتي الغالية ، للفتاة كل الحق أن تُبدي إعجابها بمن تشاء وكيفما تشاء دون مسميات مسبقة أو أحكام مسبقة 

شكراً


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أبريل 2011)

> معلش يا روزتي أنو أختلف معك ، وكتابياً كمان
> 
> المسيح يا روزيتا لم يلوم المرأة ولم يُحمّل الفتاة أي مسؤولية اتجاه نظرات الرجل الغير محترمة ، بل لام أولاً وأخيراً الرجل !
> 
> ومن ثم ، أنا لا أرى مشكلة أن تُعطي الفتاة رقم موبايلها للشاب إن أعجبها ، ولماذا تعتبرين أن الأمر وكأن الفتاة فاتحة (جمعية) ! بالعكس يا صديقتي الغالية ، للفتاة كل الحق أن تُبدي إعجابها بمن تشاء وكيفما تشاء دون مسميات مسبقة أو أحكام مسبقة




مع كامل إحترامي 


> تُعطي الفتاة رقم موبايلها للشاب إن أعجبها



ببساطة أعجبها تروح تديه رقم تليفونها 
لا يا أخي يجب ان تتروي الفتاة في كل شئ تفعله 
وبعدين لما الشخص ده يكلمها في التليفون تقولهم ايه في البيت 
أخوها مثلاً هههههه
ثانياً انا ليس مع اياً مثل هذه الأمورقبل الخطوبة 
فبالتالي إذا اُعجب شخص بفتاه او العكس الفتاة هي التي اعجبت بشخص 
يجب أن يسأل كلاهما عن الآخر وإذا رأي ان كلاهما متوافقان 
يتقدما للخطبة وفترة الخطوبة دي فترة إختبار يُختبر فيها كلاً منهم 
وبالتالي الكلام مع بعضهم في هذه الحالة للتعرف علي الأطباع 
ويكون كلام بشكل مسموح به 
تقبل مروري​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

عيب البنت تعمل كدى بسبب التخوين والشباب البايظ الى واخدها لعبة
لكن لو مكنش موجود النوع ده من الشباب كان هيبقى عادى
لكن الى بيخلينا كبنات منمشيش بالطريقة دى بسبب الشاب الى هيقول مدام جات معايا بسرعة تبقى يعععع والمجتمع العجيب الى خلى البنت ممنوع تبدأ هى بالاعجاب والاهل الى مع وجود النوع ده من الشباب بيحذر البنت منهم وبالتالى هى بتبقى قلقانة من النوع ده والى خلى كل ده يحصل الشاب .. يعنى هو الى مسئول ان التعارف بالطريقة دى بقى حاجة وحشة
لكن بدون تخوين ولو الشباب محترم ومش بيخون ومش هيقول عليها حاجة مكنش هيبقى عيب لكن الى حصل حصل بقى البنت خلاص مبقاش عندها امان تعمل كدى حتى لو الولد هيفهمها صح لكن الاغلبية هيفهمها غلط انها مش محترمة ومش مؤدبة حتى لو كان هو الوحيد الى قبلت تتعرف عليه بسهولة لكن طبعا مع كل الى ده مستحيل البنت تحط نفسها فى الموقف ده فبنريح دماغنا ومبنحطش نفسنا فى المواقف دى خالص
يعنى من الاخر عمرنا ما هنتعرف بالطرق دى طول ما الولاد بتفكر كدة وده الى حاصل


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> معلش يا روزتي أنو أختلف معك ، وكتابياً كمان
> 
> المسيح يا روزيتا لم يلوم المرأة ولم يُحمّل الفتاة أي مسؤولية اتجاه نظرات الرجل الغير محترمة ، بل لام أولاً وأخيراً الرجل !
> 
> ...



فهمت قصدك وعجبنى كلامك لكن هنعمل ايه فى مجتمع التخوين الى بيرصد اى حركة على انها قلة ادب وبيقول على البنت لو عملت كدة سهلة و بتعمل كدى مع كل الناس
رأيى ان لو بنت اتعرفت على ولد بسهولة لانها اعجبت بيه وهو افتكرها بتعمل كدى مع الكل فده بيشكك فى نفسه وفى رجولته وبيقلل من ثقته بنفسه ومستكتر ان البنت ممكن تكون اعجبت به دوون غيره ودى حاجة تقلل منه مش منها
عشن كدى البنت بتريح دماغها ومش بتعمل كدى لانها هتعرف منين الولد الى هيفهمها صح من الى هيفهمها غلط
حتى الرجل الى بيقول دى عادى ومش هفهمها غلط بيبقى جواه مية شك 
فعلى ايه .. نتعرف بالطرق المتعارف عليها وخلاص ههههههههه


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2011)

*يا مان معنى انك اتعرفت عليه بالطريقة دى.... يبقى هى اتعرفت على الف شاب قبلك بنفس الطريقة و اخدت الف نمرة قبلك*
*و انا (شخصيا) مقبلش على نفسى انى ارتبط بواحدة بالاسلوب ده (ده بالنسبة لى خارج نطاق الاحترام)*
*و من الاساس مقبلش اتبع الاسلوب ده فى التعارف*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

*طيب ,هو الموضوع كارثة كونية فى حد ذاته بس انا عندى كام حاجة عايزة اقولها 
اولا ,هو الاسلوب ده صح ؟يعنى ليه الاساليب الحلزونية ديه ؟
ايه تتعرف عليها فى اتوبيس ولا مترو وتقول نمرة تليفونك بصوت عالى علشان الجيران يسمعوا 
ايه ده؟ ايه المجتمع اللى مش عنده وضوح ولا شفافية ده ويدعى الاخلاق وهو بيفكر بطرق ملتوية زى كده وبعد كده يقولوا على نفسهم اولياء الله الصالحين هههههههههه

ثانيا ,طبعا واضح من الطريقة بتاعت الافكار الجهنمية ان الولد اللى يعمل كده يبقى ولد فتك وسوبر مان ومحصلش وال باتشينو ميجيش حاجة جنبه ,وولد مقطع الفرخة وديلها هههههههههه
وولد روش زى مابيقولوا واهو بيسلى وقته بردو بدل الفراغ  اللى هو فيه ومفيهاش حاجة يعنى لما يعمل الحركات النص كم ديه 
اهو طيش شباب وبكرة يعقل 

لكن لو بنت عملت كده ,حتى لو كانت البنت اللى هو اتعرف عليها بالطريقة ديه ,تبقى قليلة الادب ومش متربية وياريت يقيموا عليها الحد ب 100 جلدة واعدام شنقا فى ميدان عام علشان تبقى عبرة لكل البنات الحشرات اللى زيها صح ؟
مش هى ديه المعايير بتاعت مجتمعنا الظالم ؟
العمى 


*


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*الكلام مش عاجبنى اطلاقاً*
*يعنى ايه ابقى قاعده فى ميكروباص
 ولا مترو واتعرف على شاب واخد موبايله*
*دى قلة ادب ........ من غير مقدمات*
*وبصراحه انا لا الوم على الشاب 
لان معظم شبابنا بسم الصليب عليهم قمه فى الاحترام*
*فادة بالنسبالهم طبيعى *
*ولكن لاننا فى مجتمع شرقى البنت هى اللى غلطانه 
لانها لو محترمه مش هتسمح بوضع زى دة *
*واصلاً ايه اللى يخلى الولد يحرك شفايفه ويمليها الرقم وهى تكتب 
الا لو هى موافقه واتكلمت معاه بنفس الطريقه الاول*
*وعموما الموضوع من البدايه بيرجع للبيت و التربيه*
*ولو علمنا الولد فى البيت ان البنت مش رخيصه ومشاعرها مش لعبه مكنش هيعمل كدة*
*ولو البنت اتعلمت ان دة عيب وان مش خارجه عشان ................ 
ولكن هاييجى اليوم اللى تتخطب فيه وييجى انسان محترم ياخدها من بيتها وقدام اهلها فى النور مش فى الميكروباص*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

*حاجة تانية ,الكل عمال يقول اصل البنت لو محترمة متقبلش الطريقة ديه 
طيب محدش بيقول ليه الولد لو محترم مش يبتدى اصلا الطريقة يه 
ولا هو الولد مش مفروض يبقى محترم ؟ ولا هو مش مطالب يبقى محترم هههههههههههه
والمفروض ان البنت تتحمل سخافاته وتصرفاته الصبيانية ههههههههههههههه
وتفضل هى محترمة وماسكة نفسها قدام الضغط والالحاح والسخافة والتناحة بتاعته وهو مفروض يبقى سايب ومش محترم 
العمى 
*


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*ومن امتى الولد كان محترم يا نانسى...؟*
*من ساعة ما عرفنا ان فى اختراع اسمه ولد فى الكون *
*وعمرنا ما شفناه محترم هههههههه*
*ولكن بردو عشان منظلمش الشباب لا يزال هناك بقيه تقيه *
*ولكن السواد الاعظم منهم محتاج اعادة تصنيع*
​


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاجة تانية ,الكل عمال يقول اصل البنت لو محترمة متقبلش الطريقة ديه
> طيب محدش بيقول ليه الولد لو محترم مش يبتدى اصلا الطريقة يه
> ولا هو الولد مش مفروض يبقى محترم ؟ ولا هو مش مطالب يبقى محترم هههههههههههه
> والمفروض ان البنت تتحمل سخافاته وتصرفاته الصبيانية ههههههههههههههه
> ...





white.angel قال:


> *ومن امتى الولد كان محترم يا نانسى...؟*
> *من ساعة ما عرفنا ان فى اختراع اسمه ولد فى الكون *
> *وعمرنا ما شفناه محترم هههههههه*
> *ولكن بردو عشان منظلمش الشباب لا يزال هناك بقيه تقيه *
> ...




*يــاربى على الكلام 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2011)

حتي البنات بيعاكسوا الولاد(بالصور) هههههههه​ 









*اليوم عندي الدليل ان البنت ايضا بتعاكس الولد*​ 
*بالصور *​ 












*ايه البنات دي*​ 








*مفيش خجل خالص!!*​ 



*




*​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*وده الدليل بالصور هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> كون عيوني الله وكيلك دايماً بالأرض وماشي دغري ولا بتطلّع لا يمين ولا شمال وما ببصبصش ، السؤال أكيد مش متوجه ليا ههههههههه



*انت اللى زيك انقرضو يا ميتو ههههههههه
نورتنى حبيبى *


marmora jesus قال:


> علي فكرة مش بحترم ولا الولاد اللي بيعملوا كده ولا البنات كمان
> ​



*هههههههه وماله يحجه*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *موزة وعينك هتطلع عليها! *
> *ايه المصطلحات ده يا مينا :t26:
> **لا تعليق
> 
> *​


​ *عادى يا انجيلا دى مصطلحات دارجه جدا فى مصر* *وكمان البنات بتقولها ههههههههههههه*


أنجيلا قال:


> *اكثر حاجة بتقرفني هي الراجل لبيضعف امام اي مراة بيشوفها*
> *ومش بيقدر يتحكم في نفسو!*​


*صدقينى فعلا دى حاجه بتخنقنى جدا
لانها واحده زى اى واحده *​ 


أنجيلا قال:


> *ده لبيعملوه الاغلبية *
> *مش بيهمهم غير ....!*​


 
*كويس انك قولتى الاغلبيه
لان فى ناس كتيير جدا ميهمهاش ال ....!*




أنجيلا قال:


> *بتقرفني العلاقات ده*
> *مفيش حب من النضرة الاولى*
> *قد يكون اعجاب*
> *بس غالبا بيكون شهوة وبس
> *


 *
لا مش غالبا شهوه على فكره
مش عارف ليه حاسين ديما ان الراجل مش بيفكر غير فى الجنس وبس !!!!!!!!!*




أنجيلا قال:


> *لا تعليق
> 
> *



*زى ما تحبى*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أعرف شو قصة المواضيع دي إللي بتعمل فتنة بين الشباب و البنات 
هذا لا يجوووووز شرعااااااااا يا إخواني ld:
الفتنة حررررررررررام 
والله أعلم :new6:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *بيس يا معلم
> ههههههههه
> *



*ههههههههه نروت يا بوب*


Apsoti قال:


> انتا طلعت منهم اخس عليك يا كابو اخر حاجة كنت اتوقعها



*انا مش من حد ، هما اللى منى*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

zezza قال:


> ايه ده يا مينا ..اساسا لو البنت محترمة ما تاخدش رقم ولد ما تعرفوش و يتكلموا بعض كدة بالسهولة دى
> 
> انت ادرى يا عم باين عليك مجرب
> بس بالذمة فى ولد عاقل ممكن يكمل مع بنت كلمته من ورا اهلها او خطيبها ..اللى يتخاف يتعمل فى النور يبقى غلط و حرام



*بصى يا زيزا
مش قصة مجرب ، الخبره فى الحياه حلوه ، بالنسبه للشاب
عموما لو عليا
هقدر اعرف البنت اللى اخدت رقمها بالطريقه دى
هى اول مره تعمل كده ولا فتحاها سبيل
لان ممكن جدا تكون البنت فعلا معملتش كده قبل كده ولكن اتشدت ليا
لكن للاسف تفكير معظمنا  واقصد المجتمع المصرى هيفكر زيك كده وبالذات الشباب اللى اتعرفو كتيير على بنات
لكن مش قاعده ان الطريقه دى تدل على ان البنت مش كويسه*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كويس انك قولتى الاغلبيه*
> *لان فى ناس كتيير جدا ميهمهاش ال ....!*


* الاغلللللللللبية يعني في رجالة كويسة بنسبة واحد في المليون ده لو وجدو اصلا*
*اصلهم صارو عملة نادرة او شبه منقرضة:new6:*
​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ​
> 
> *لا مش غالبا شهوه على فكره*
> *مش عارف ليه حاسين ديما ان الراجل مش بيفكر غير فى الجنس وبس !!!!!!!!!*




*لبيحدث في الشارع اكبر رد على سؤالك مش الاولاد معندهمش*
* شغل غير انتظار البنات امام المدارس وعلى الرصيف بمجرد ان يلمح امراة يبدا في ....*
*انت بتفهم معنى ان تخرج الى الشارع والكل يحملق فيك كما لو*
* كنت مخلوقا عجيبا *
*ويريتها الحملقة بس احيانا بيصل الامر الى سماع كلام....*



​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بإمانة الموضوع ده حصل قدام عيني من فترة قريبة جداً بس في الشارع
> والبت ماطلعتش لخمة إتصلت علي طووووووووول
> 
> شكلك فــــــاهم يانصة
> ...


*
كويس انها مطلعتش لخمه هههههههههههه
لا انا معملتش كده قبل كده انا غلبان 
نورت يا بوب*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه هو ده؟ ايه التهريج ده؟انا ليا عودة فى الموضوع اللى مش هيطلع عليه شمس ده
> استنونى هههههههههههه
> *



*هههههههههه تنورى*


Rosetta قال:


> *إنت طلعت من هدول الشباب يا مينا :act23:
> 
> على العموم كبنت رح أجاوبك
> إنه البنت إللي بتقبل تتعرف على شب في هيك طريقة بتكون بنت مش محترمة و عايزة أي شب و السلام !
> ...


*لا يا وزيتا انا مش من حد هما اللى منى :fun_lol:*
*لا للاسف مش قاعده انى بنت عرفت شاب كده 
تبقى مش كويسه وعايزه اى شاب والسلام
لانها ممكن تكون اعجبت بالشخص ده واول مره تعمل كده
بس للاسف عشان الشاب يعرف هى كويسه ولا لا
بتبقى صعبه شويه على الشاب وبتختلف من شاب وشاب*


انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> احم احم ولي عودة


*ههههه تنور*


حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكر الرب


*نورتنى *


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *  انتي شفتي البنت بس يا روزيتا؟!*
> *والشاب لبيعمل الافعال ده مع ان البنت ممكن يكون معها خطيبها *
> *ده نقولو فيه ايييييييييه؟!*
> *ولا الغلط بيكون غلط لما ترتكبه البنت بس لما يرتكبه الشاب مش بيبقى اسمه غلط ؟!!!!!*​



*مش بقولك انتى مسستمه نفسك على ان كل حاجه ولد وبنت
وكل موضوع داخل فى دماغك كده
على فكره يا انجيلا
البنات دلوقتى بتعاكس الشباب وبتقعد على كفايهات تحشش وتشرب شيشه و سجاير وبتشتم ولو الشاب عجبها فى اى حته بتروح تكلمه
الحياه مبقتش قديمه اؤى كده *


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ياحلاوة ياحلاوة
> لالالالالالا اللون الاصفر غيرك يامينااااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههه​*




*ههههههههه انا مبتغيرش*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه يعلم ربنا كنت عارف اللى اتقال دة واللى هيتقال تانى لسه
> 
> دة حتى البت .. ولا بلاش هههههههه بردو خلينى ساكت
> *​



*ولسه يا بوب كلها هيجى ورا*


Rosetta قال:


> *مممممم لا أنا كان تركيزي في الجواب على البنت يا إنجي
> بس أكيد الشب مسموح إله يعمل هيييييييك هههههههههههه
> نسيتي إننا في مجتمع ذكوري ولا إيه :t7:​*


*لا انجيلا ضد الذكور *


MeToo قال:


> معلش يا روزتي أنو أختلف معك ، وكتابياً كمان
> 
> المسيح يا روزيتا لم يلوم المرأة ولم يُحمّل الفتاة أي مسؤولية اتجاه نظرات الرجل الغير محترمة ، بل لام أولاً وأخيراً الرجل !
> 
> ...



*وفين النظرات الغير محترمه
ليه خدت الموضوع بالشكل ده ؟؟؟؟
عشان كلمة عينه هتطلع عليها ؟؟؟؟؟
لا مش لازم يكون كده
ممكن تكون بنت اموره وشيك
وخد بالك المسيح برضه قال الرجل رأس المرأه 
ومش عاوزك تنسى الايه اللى بتقول ويل لمن تأتى منه العثرات 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مع كامل إحترامي
> 
> 
> ببساطة أعجبها تروح تديه رقم تليفونها
> ...




*الشغل ده على فكره قديم جداااا :new6:*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> عيب البنت تعمل كدى بسبب التخوين والشباب البايظ الى واخدها لعبة
> لكن لو مكنش موجود النوع ده من الشباب كان هيبقى عادى
> لكن الى بيخلينا كبنات منمشيش بالطريقة دى بسبب الشاب الى هيقول مدام جات معايا بسرعة تبقى يعععع والمجتمع العجيب الى خلى البنت ممنوع تبدأ هى بالاعجاب والاهل الى مع وجود النوع ده من الشباب بيحذر البنت منهم وبالتالى هى بتبقى قلقانة من النوع ده والى خلى كل ده يحصل الشاب .. يعنى هو الى مسئول ان التعارف بالطريقة دى بقى حاجة وحشة
> لكن بدون تخوين ولو الشباب محترم ومش بيخون ومش هيقول عليها حاجة مكنش هيبقى عيب لكن الى حصل حصل بقى البنت خلاص مبقاش عندها امان تعمل كدى حتى لو الولد هيفهمها صح لكن الاغلبية هيفهمها غلط انها مش محترمة ومش مؤدبة حتى لو كان هو الوحيد الى قبلت تتعرف عليه بسهولة لكن طبعا مع كل الى ده مستحيل البنت تحط نفسها فى الموقف ده فبنريح دماغنا ومبنحطش نفسنا فى المواقف دى خالص
> يعنى من الاخر عمرنا ما هنتعرف بالطرق دى طول ما الولاد بتفكر كدة وده الى حاصل




*بجد مشاركه من الاخر وقولتى كل اللى عاوز اقوله*
* القصه كلها فى الشاب*
*يقدر يحدد هل البنت دى كويسه ولا عملت كده كتيير وفتحاها جمعيه على رأى روزيتا* :new6:


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا مان معنى انك اتعرفت عليه بالطريقة دى.... يبقى هى اتعرفت على الف شاب قبلك بنفس الطريقة و اخدت الف نمرة قبلك*
> *و انا (شخصيا) مقبلش على نفسى انى ارتبط بواحدة بالاسلوب ده (ده بالنسبة لى خارج نطاق الاحترام)*
> *و من الاساس مقبلش اتبع الاسلوب ده فى التعارف*




*صدقنى يا كريتك مش ديما بتبقى فتحاها سبيل
زى ما انت مُتخيل
منكرش ان الاغلبيه العظمى هتبقى بيس جدا وعندهم الحياه فرى
ولكن مننكرش برضه ان فى بنت ممكن تعجب بيك وتكون فعلا اول مره تعمل كده 
هنا المشكله بتبقى فى الشاب مش فى البنت
ازاى يقدر يميز بين انها كويسه او مش كويسه
واول مره تعمل كده ولا حياتها فرى اخر حاجه
دى بترجع للشاب ، واحد يقدر يعرف وواحد تانى لا*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

*
*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> *
> طيب ,هو الموضوع كارثة كونية فى حد ذاته بس انا عندى كام حاجة عايزة اقولها
> اولا ,هو الاسلوب ده صح ؟يعنى ليه الاساليب الحلزونية ديه ؟
> ايه تتعرف عليها فى اتوبيس ولا مترو وتقول نمرة تليفونك بصوت عالى علشان الجيران يسمعوا


*
كارثه كونيه ليه
وبعدين انتى مسكتى فى نقطه انا اصلا حاطهها على سبيل الهزار !!

*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> *
> ايه ده؟ ايه المجتمع اللى مش عنده وضوح ولا شفافية ده ويدعى الاخلاق وهو بيفكر بطرق ملتوية زى كده وبعد كده يقولوا على نفسهم اولياء الله الصالحين هههههههههه


*

كل واحد بيعمل اللى هو عاوزه بما يتناسب مع مجتمعه
يعنى انتى حياتك بره فرى جدا
شوفتى حد عجبك هتروحى تتعرفى عليه
لكن لما ترجعى مصر انشالله وتكونى مع والدك  فى مشوار
مش هتقولى لبابا ثوانى بس اتعرف على الامور ده 

*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> *ثانيا ,طبعا واضح من الطريقة بتاعت الافكار الجهنمية ان الولد اللى يعمل كده يبقى ولد فتك وسوبر مان ومحصلش وال باتشينو ميجيش حاجة جنبه ,وولد مقطع الفرخة وديلها هههههههههه
> وولد روش زى مابيقولوا واهو بيسلى وقته بردو بدل الفراغ  اللى هو فيه ومفيهاش حاجة يعنى لما يعمل الحركات النص كم ديه
> اهو طيش شباب وبكرة يعقل


*

مين اللى قال انو واضح من كده
استشفيتى ده منين فى الموضوع
ليه ديما عندك كل حاجه ولد وبنت
ليه ديما اى موضوع شايفاه من منطلق المجتمع والشرقيه الدكتاتوريه الحلزونيه
هو انتو مسستمين نفسكم على التفكير ده
عندى اقتناع ان مصر لو بقت امريكا
برضه هتناقشى الناس بنفس النمط ده 
لانك مش بتناقشى الموضوع من منطلق الموضوع
ولكن بتناقشى الموضوع من منطلق تفكيرك الشخصى البحت
وتفكيرك الشخصى رافض لما هو شرقى


*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> *
> * لكن لو بنت عملت كده ,حتى لو كانت البنت اللى هو اتعرف عليها بالطريقة ديه ,تبقى قليلة الادب ومش متربية وياريت يقيموا عليها الحد ب 100 جلدة واعدام شنقا فى ميدان عام علشان تبقى عبرة لكل البنات الحشرات اللى زيها صح ؟
> مش هى ديه المعايير بتاعت مجتمعنا الظالم ؟
> ...




*المعاييير دى انتى اللى حطتيها لنفسك وانت اللى مدخلاها فى كل حاجه حاسس انك بتنامى تتكلمى عن العيوب الشرقيه*
*المجتمع الشرقى ان كان يشوبه بعض العيوب الا انه يظل
**مجتمع له رونق خاص جدا من الصعب ان تجديها خارج الشرق*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الكلام مش عاجبنى اطلاقاً*
> *يعنى ايه ابقى قاعده فى ميكروباص
> ولا مترو واتعرف على شاب واخد موبايله*
> *دى قلة ادب ........ من غير مقدمات*
> ...


*
هى وجهات نظر وانا احترم وجهة نظرك
ولكن اى جواز هيبقى تقليدى بالطريقه اللى قولتى عليها دى !!*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حاجة تانية ,الكل عمال يقول اصل البنت لو محترمة متقبلش الطريقة ديه
> طيب محدش بيقول ليه الولد لو محترم مش يبتدى اصلا الطريقة يه
> ولا هو الولد مش مفروض يبقى محترم ؟ ولا هو مش مطالب يبقى محترم هههههههههههه
> والمفروض ان البنت تتحمل سخافاته وتصرفاته الصبيانية ههههههههههههههه
> ...




*ديماً بتحكمى على الرجل انو هو الرخم وهو اللى زباله وغتيت
مع ان اوقات كتيير جدا البنت هى اللى بتبدء بالنظرات
وبعدين هى البنت لو مفيش منها تجاوب هيرخم عليها ليه :thnk0001:*


white.angel قال:


> *ومن امتى الولد كان محترم يا نانسى...؟*
> *من ساعة ما عرفنا ان فى اختراع اسمه ولد فى الكون *
> *وعمرنا ما شفناه محترم هههههههه*
> *ولكن بردو عشان منظلمش الشباب لا يزال هناك بقيه تقيه *
> ...



*مش زنبنا ان كل اللى انتو بتشوفه شباب مش كويس*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يــاربى على الكلام
> *​



*
عادى احنا عشان دمغنا كبييره هنعدى الكلام ده
هههههههههه*


netta قال:


> حتي البنات بيعاكسوا الولاد(بالصور) هههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه تحفه*


----------



## mena nagy (28 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> حتي البنات بيعاكسوا الولاد(بالصور) هههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ايه اللى انا شايفه ده ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش بقولك انتى مسستمه نفسك على ان كل حاجه ولد وبنت*
> *وكل موضوع داخل فى دماغك كده*
> *على فكره يا انجيلا*


 
*هههههههههه انا لمصممة ان كل حاجة بنت وولد؟ نسيت انك قلت "انا مش ممكن اقبل اتجوز بمدخنة مع اني مدخن"*
*ده مش فيه البنت والولد ؟*
*مش انا لداخل في دماغي كده هو داخل في دماغكم انتم*
* مثلا الغلط لما ترتكبه البنت مش بتكون عنده نفس العواقب لما يرتكب الولد الغلط  نفسه . صح ؟*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على فكره يا انجيلا*
> *البنات دلوقتى بتعاكس الشباب وبتقعد على كفايهات تحشش وتشرب شيشه و سجاير وبتشتم ولو الشاب عجبها فى اى حته بتروح تكلمه*
> *الحياه مبقتش قديمه اؤى كده *


*هههههههههههههه تحفة ده عن جد*
* وبتعرف ايه كمان؟ البنت دلوقتي صارت بتغتصب الراجل *
*وصار عدد كبير من الرجال بينتحرو لان الستات بيغتصبوهم :new6:*

*الرحمة!*


​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> هههههههههه انا لمصممة ان كل حاجة بنت وولد؟ نسيت انك قلت "انا مش ممكن اقبل اتجوز بمدخنة مع اني مدخن"*
> *ده مش فيه البنت والولد ؟*




*واضح ان الدنيا عندك دخلت فى بعضيها
ردى ده كان على سوالك يعنى
كان لازم اجاوب صحصحى معايا شويه يا انجى
انا اللى منمتش مش انتى
دى المشاركه*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> أنجيلا قال:
> 
> 
> > * ده رايكم بالمراة! *
> ...






أنجيلا قال:


> *
> مش انا لداخل في دماغي كده هو داخل في دماغكم انتم*
> * مثلا الغلط لما ترتكبه البنت مش بتكون عنده نفس العواقب لما يرتكب الولد الغلط  نفسه . صح ؟*


 *
بصى يا انجى
انا اتربيت فى المجتمع ده 
فى حاجات موافق عليها وفى حاجات مش موافق عليها
فى حاجات غلط بتعملها البنت والشاب
بس من خلال المجتمع ممكن يتقبلها على شاب ولكن لا يتقبلها على البنت
انا بالنسبالى مش كل حاجه بنفس المضمون ده
ولكن فى حاجات اتقبلها فى البنت وحاجات لا
مش من المجتمع الشرقى
ولكن كواحد له شخصيه مستقله بذاته* 



أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه تحفة ده عن جد*
> * وبتعرف ايه كمان؟ البنت دلوقتي صارت بتغتصب الراجل *
> *وصار عدد كبير من الرجال بينتحرو لان الستات بيغتصبوهم :new6:*
> 
> *الرحمة!*


 
*ههههههههههههههههههه
شوفتى بقى عشان انتى خارج المجتمع المصرى
مش مصدقه كده
مع انى اعتب عليكى هنا
لانك بتكذبينى
عموماً هو ده اللى بقوله
انك مبرمجه نفسك على اشياء معينه ومش هتقبلى غيرها
مع ان الحاجات اللى قولتها موجوده الا انك مش هتصدقى
البنات دلوقتى بياعكسو وبيشربو سجاير وبيحششو وبيشربو شيشه وبيشتمو
انتى بقى مش مصدقه او بمعنى ادق مش عاوزه تصدقى
دى حاجه ترجعلك
لكن خدى بالك انا مش بكدب*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

mena nagy قال:


> ايه اللى انا شايفه ده ههههههههههههههههه


* انت جايب اطفال وعامل......*
*اااااااه*
*ربنا يشفي عن جد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * انت جايب اطفال وعامل......*
> *اااااااه*
> *ربنا يشفي عن جد*​


*
ركزى يا انجيلا
مش هو اللى جايب صور الاطفال*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

*انا هقوم ارجع المحل 
وللاسف مش هعرف اكمل مناقشه من الفون
عموماً هكمل بكره لما اجى المحل
*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واضح ان الدنيا عندك دخلت فى بعضيها*
> *ردى ده كان على سوالك يعنى*
> *كان لازم اجاوب صحصحى معايا شويه يا انجى*
> *انا اللى منمتش مش انتى*
> *دى المشاركه*​



*هههههههههههههه*
* مانا عارفة انه كان جواب على سؤالي*
*انا بحاول اقلك ان الرجالة لبيفكرو كده *
*يعني بيشوفو ان كل حاجة بنت وولد *
*واستشهدت بكلامك نفسه وبس*​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا انجى*
> *انا اتربيت فى المجتمع ده *
> *فى حاجات موافق عليها وفى حاجات مش موافق عليها*
> *فى حاجات غلط بتعملها البنت والشاب*
> *بس من خلال المجتمع ممكن يتقبلها على شاب ولكن لا يتقبلها على البنت**ه*​




*ده لبتكلم فيه *
* المجتمع الذكوري المتطرف الشرقي*​ 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا بالنسبالى مش كل حاجه بنفس المضمون ده*
> *ولكن فى حاجات اتقبلها فى البنت وحاجات لا*
> *مش من المجتمع الشرقى*
> *ولكن كواحد له شخصيه مستقله بذاته*​



*يعني من شخصيتك المستقلة *
* رائع*
*وهل نسيت ان الانسان بياثر فيه بشكل كبيرة بيئته *
*يعني مش تفكير واحد بيسكن في خيمة في الصحراء مثلا *
*زي تفكير واحد بيعيش في نيويورك*
*المجتمع له دور كبير في تاثير بشخصية الفرد*
​ 


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شوفتى بقى عشان انتى خارج المجتمع المصرى*
> *مش مصدقه كده*
> *مع انى اعتب عليكى هنا*
> ...


*انت سيء الظن على فكرة يا مينا*
* وانا قلتلك انك بتكذب?!*
*صحيح في بنات بتشرب سجاير وبتحشش وووووووو*
*لكن مش نسبة كبيرة زي الاولاد+البنت المحترمة مثلا مش ممكن تمشي بشارع وهي بتشرب سجاير زي ما بيعمل الشباب! وانت بنفسك تعتبر ان دول فئة مش كويسة+ ممكن كثير ان *
*الولد يشرب سجاير امام اهله بس تفتكر ان البنت ممكن تعمل ده  *
*بس قضية المعاكسة ده لروعة وانا متخيلة ازاي الراجل هينحرج لما تعكسه بنت هههههههه*
*وازاي ممكن بنت تصل بها المعاكسة حتى انها ممكن تغتصبه مثلا. صح?!*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وبعدين هى البنت لو مفيش منها تجاوب هيرخم عليها ليه :thnk0001:*


*وهو الراجل بيرخم بس لانه بدو يتصاحب *
*كثير بيعملوها كهواية بس وحب في المعاكسة لا اكثر!*

*ده مرض  العصر *​ 

QUOTE=!! MiNa ElbataL !!;2768378] 
*مش زنبنا ان كل اللى انتو بتشوفه شباب مش كويس*[/QUOTE]
*مش سالت نفسك ليه مش بنشوف الكويسين*
*علشان شبه منقرضينleasantr*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ركزى يا انجيلا*
> *مش هو اللى جايب صور الاطفال*


* معلش مانا كمان نمت ثلاث ساعات وبس ههههههههههههه*
*بس بذمتك ايه لانت عامله ده جايب اطفال ومستشهد بهم في ...*
*حتى الطفولة شوهتوها ههههههههههه*
*عن جد ربنا يرحم*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا هقوم ارجع المحل *
> *وللاسف مش هعرف اكمل مناقشه من الفون*
> *عموماً هكمل بكره لما اجى المحل*


 
*هههه تيجي بسلامة*
*مش ممكن اكمل معاك بكرة بسبب المذاكرة *
*يعني هترتاح مني شوي ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> **
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه 
شوف يامينا انا لما علقت علقت على الكلام فى العموم وموجهتش اى كلام ليك شخصيا ولا حتى نقد ليك مباشر رغم انك صاحب الموضوع 
ناقش افكارى ومش تناقش شخصى 
ناقش الافكار اللى بقولها ,وبلاش تحليل لشخصيتى وافكارى والحكم عليها حكم مطلق واحكام مستقبلية كمان كده فى المطلق
انا مش عايزة مصر تبقى امريكا ولا امريكا تبقى مصر انا عايزة العدل 
هى اصلا لاامريكا مثالية ولا مصر مثالية ,مفيش مكان مثالى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> *
> *المعاييير دى انتى اللى حطتيها لنفسك وانت اللى مدخلاها فى كل حاجه حاسس انك بتنامى تتكلمى عن العيوب الشرقيه*
> *المجتمع الشرقى ان كان يشوبه بعض العيوب الا انه يظل
> **مجتمع له رونق خاص جدا من الصعب ان تجديها خارج الشرق*



*هههههههههههههههه المعايير انا اللى حطتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مينفعش ننكر حاجة واضحة لمجرد الدفاع 
انا بنام افكر فى المجتمع الشرقى ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
هو اصلا المجتمع الشرقى يتخلص فى كلمتين مجتمع ذكورى ديكتاتورى ,بذمتك هفكر فى ايه انا بقى ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههه

كل مجتمع وليه رونق ده اكيد ,والمجتمع الغربى مش مثالى 
وعلى فكرة انا عمرى ماجبت سيرة المجتمع الغربى فى كلامى وعمرى مادافعت عنه ,انتوا اللى بتجيبوا سيرته مش انا 
لان اصلا مفيش مجتمع مثالى لاغربى ولا شرقى والمجتمع الغربى فيه عيوب كتير زى اى مجتمع 

وصحيح كل مجتمع ليه رونق ,بس الظلم ملوش اى رونق 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*لا المجتمع الشرقي ولا الغربي المجتمع الصيني احسن مجتمع يليه الهندي....*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الشغل ده على فكره قديم جداااا :new6:*




معلهش بقه 
أصل مصر قبل 25 غير مصر بعد 25
يا مون​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> * مانا عارفة انه كان جواب على سؤالي*
> *انا بحاول اقلك ان الرجالة لبيفكرو كده *
> *يعني بيشوفو ان كل حاجة بنت وولد *
> *واستشهدت بكلامك نفسه وبس*​



​ *القصد ان كل موضوع
يتحول بقدرة قادر الى ولد وبنت
تقاليد شرقيه متطرفه ذكوريه دكتاتوريه بحته*




أنجيلا قال:


> *ده لبتكلم فيه *
> * المجتمع الذكوري المتطرف الشرقي*​



*المجتمع الذكورى المتطرف الشرقى
ده بقاله قرون على كده 
صعب تغيريه فى يوم وليله ومش كل حاجه هينفع تتغير*



أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني من شخصيتك المستقلة *
> * رائع*
> *وهل نسيت ان الانسان بياثر فيه بشكل كبيرة بيئته *
> *يعني مش تفكير واحد بيسكن في خيمة في الصحراء مثلا *
> ...


 
*مختلفتش معاكى
ولكن انا مش بنقاد وراء تلك المعايير الخاصه بالمجتمع 
من غير تفكير
زى ما قولتلك انا ليا شخصيتى المستقله اللى اتكونت فى المجتمع ده
ولكن الواحد لما بينضج المفروض انو بيبتدى يعيد تشكيل شخصيته وفق ارائه الشخصيه النابعه من تفكيره الشخصى
والطبيعى انك هتلاقى تأثر بالمجتمع ولكن بنسب متفاوته
من شخص لاخر فكل حسب تفكيره الشخصى*​ 



أنجيلا قال:


> *انت سيء الظن على فكرة يا مينا*
> * وانا قلتلك انك بتكذب?!*



*لا انا مش سىء الظن يا انجيلا
الواضح من ردك على المشاركه فى الجزء ده
كان بيدل على نقدر نقول السخريه
او عدم التصديق للكلام
وممكن ترجعى لكلامك
او سيبى الحكم للمتابعين *



أنجيلا قال:


> *صحيح في بنات بتشرب سجاير وبتحشش وووووووو*
> *لكن مش نسبة كبيرة زي الاولاد+البنت المحترمة مثلا مش ممكن تمشي بشارع وهي بتشرب سجاير زي ما بيعمل الشباب!*


*
للاسف سقط كل ما تنادى به من حقوق ومساوه
لانك هنا اعترفتى  وبصراحه ان البنات المحترمه
مش ممكن تشرب سجاير فى الشارع زى الاؤلاد
وكأن البنات اللى بتشرب سجاير
مش محترمين
:new6:

*


أنجيلا قال:


> *
> وانت بنفسك تعتبر ان دول فئة مش كويسة+ ممكن كثير ان *
> *الولد يشرب سجاير امام اهله بس تفتكر ان البنت ممكن تعمل ده*



*اعتقد اللى شايف نفسه مش بيعمل حاجه غلط
بيعمل اى حاجه قدام اى حد
ولد بنت مش فارقه

*



أنجيلا قال:


> *بس قضية المعاكسة ده لروعة وانا متخيلة ازاي الراجل هينحرج لما تعكسه بنت هههههههه*
> *وازاي ممكن بنت تصل بها المعاكسة حتى انها ممكن تغتصبه **مثلا. صح?!*



*مش قصة احراج  يحجه انجيلا
القصه المبدء بقى موجود
وكتيير شباب خجولين بطبعهم هيتكسفو
لما بنت تعاكسهم وده غير المألوف فى المجتمع الشرقى
انا مقولتش ان البنات هتغتصب الشباب
مع انى شوفت حلقه لعمرو اديب
كان جايب فيها واحده بتقول انها شافت بنت
بتغتصب عيل صغير
ولكنى مذكرتش كل ده
انتى بتتكلمى عن حق المرأه قولتلك حق المرأه بقى موجود
اكتر من الاؤل بكتيير*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وهو الراجل بيرخم بس لانه بدو يتصاحب *
> *كثير بيعملوها كهواية بس وحب في المعاكسة لا اكثر!*
> 
> *ده مرض  العصر *​


 *اعتقد العدوى اتنقلت للبنات دلوقتى :new6:*


أنجيلا قال:


> *مش سالت نفسك ليه مش بنشوف الكويسين*
> *علشان شبه منقرضينleasantr*​



*مش يمكن عينيكو مش بتقع غير على الوحشين :thnk0001:*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معلش مانا كمان نمت ثلاث ساعات وبس ههههههههههههه*
> *بس بذمتك ايه لانت عامله ده جايب اطفال ومستشهد بهم في ...*
> *حتى الطفولة شوهتوها ههههههههههه*
> *عن جد ربنا يرحم*​




*
مش بقولك ركزى**
ولا انا اللى جايب الصور
دى نيتااااااااااااااااااااا :59:* 


أنجيلا قال:


> *هههه تيجي بسلامة*
> *مش ممكن اكمل معاك بكرة بسبب المذاكرة *
> *يعني هترتاح مني شوي ههههههههههه*


*زانكس الوت*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه *
*حاضر يا مينا *
*هرد عليك بكرة عشان مش قادرة اركز دلوقتي الساعة عدت ثلاثة الصبح*
*اتكلم زي مانت عايز دلوقتي هخربها عليك بكرة:new6:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> شوف يامينا انا لما علقت علقت على الكلام فى العموم وموجهتش اى كلام ليك شخصيا ولا حتى نقد ليك مباشر رغم انك صاحب الموضوع
> ناقش افكارى ومش تناقش شخصى
> ناقش الافكار اللى بقولها ,وبلاش تحليل لشخصيتى وافكارى والحكم عليها حكم مطلق واحكام مستقبلية كمان كده فى المطلق
> ...



*واعتقد انا مجرحتش فيكى يا نانسى خالص
دى كلها استنتجات قد لا تمت للحقيقه بصله 
وبالرغم من انك بتقولى كده
الا انك حولتى  مسارالنقاش عن الموضوع الاصلى 
فالموضوع الاصلى لا يناقش كل هذه الامور *


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه المعايير انا اللى حطتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مينفعش ننكر حاجة واضحة لمجرد الدفاع
> انا بنام افكر فى المجتمع الشرقى ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههههه
> هو اصلا المجتمع الشرقى يتخلص فى كلمتين مجتمع ذكورى ديكتاتورى ,بذمتك هفكر فى ايه انا بقى ؟؟؟؟؟هههههههه
> ...



*لا انت حاطه معايير
وانا مبقولش ان مفيش ظلم واقع على المرأه ولكن بقول
ان الظلم مش بالكم اللى انتو بتقولوه ده
ولان فى فرق بجد فمش عارف هنوصل لارضيه مشتركه امتى
لما تيجى تعيشو فى مصر ولا لما نخرج احنا بره مصر
عموما ربنا كبيير :d*
اسلوبك عن المجتمع الشرقى 
*يحسس اى احد انك بتحبى جدا المجتمع الغربى :shutup22:*
*كويس انك عارفه مفيش مجتمع مثالى
طيب وليه يا ترى مشوفتكيش بتتكلمى عن عيوب اى مجتمع تانى :thnk0001:*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا المجتمع الشرقي ولا الغربي المجتمع الصيني احسن مجتمع يليه الهندي....*​


*بما انى معشتش غير فى مصر
مقدرش اتكلم عن اى مجتمع بره
ولكن عندى يقين ان مفيش مجتمع كامل*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> معلهش بقه
> أصل مصر قبل 25 غير مصر بعد 25
> يا مون​




*ههههههههه يمعلم انا بهزر معاك*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> *حاضر يا مينا *
> *هرد عليك بكرة عشان مش قادرة اركز دلوقتي الساعة عدت ثلاثة الصبح*
> *اتكلم زي مانت عايز دلوقتي هخربها عليك بكرة:new6:*​



*ههههههههه انتى وظروفك بقى
لو كنت فى الشغل التانى مش هعرف ارد عليكى غير لما ارجع محلى هههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2011)

يانهارك اسود دا ان طلعت مصيبه يا مينا


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *القصد ان كل موضوع*
> *يتحول بقدرة قادر الى ولد وبنت*
> *تقاليد شرقيه متطرفه ذكوريه دكتاتوريه بحته*​


*لان كل هذه المواضيع تتطرق الى حرية الرجال اللامحدودة وواجبات المراة اللامحدودة*
*فده مثلا فاتح موضوع عن راي الراجل في ضرب الستات فلما نيجي نرد تقلي كل المواضيع بتحول ل *
*"تقاليد شرقيه متطرفه ذكوريه دكتاتوريه بحته"!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*المواضيع مش بتتحول لده, لا هي اصلا بيتكلم عن التقاليد الغبية ده*​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المجتمع الذكورى المتطرف الشرقى*
> *ده بقاله قرون على كده *
> *صعب تغيريه فى يوم وليله ومش كل حاجه هينفع تتغير*​


 
*نايس!*​ 
*اهو مانت عارف ان المجتمع الشرقي ذكوري ومتطرف*​ 

*على الاقل اتفقنا على حاجة هههههههههههههههههه*​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مختلفتش معاكى*​
> *ولكن انا مش بنقاد وراء تلك المعايير الخاصه بالمجتمع *
> *من غير تفكير*
> *زى ما قولتلك انا ليا شخصيتى المستقله اللى اتكونت فى المجتمع ده*
> ...


 
*صح*
*بس بياثر في النهاية *​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا انا مش سىء الظن يا انجيلا*​
> *الواضح من ردك على المشاركه فى الجزء ده*
> *كان بيدل على نقدر نقول السخريه*
> *او عدم التصديق للكلام*
> ...


 
*حاضر هسيبو ليهم هههههههههههههههههههه*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف سقط كل ما تنادى به من حقوق ومساوه*​
> *لانك هنا اعترفتى وبصراحه ان البنات المحترمه*
> *مش ممكن تشرب سجاير فى الشارع زى الاؤلاد*
> *وكأن البنات اللى بتشرب سجاير*
> ...


 
*لو فهم الشاب الكلام مرة وحدة وبطل تفسير الكلام بمزاجه هتكون معجزة الدهر :t33:*​ 
*من قلك اني بنادي بحقوق المراة في شرب السجاير!!!*​ 
*ولا شك انك فهمت من ردي في موضوع احلى ديانة اني ضد السجاير والحاجات ده*
*لبتكلم فيه هو:** ليه حكم المجتمع ع البنت اللي بتشرب سجاير انها مش محترمة والشاب لا ده شاب مش ممكن نحكم عليه من شربو لسجاير !*
*المفترض ان نحكم على الاثنين او مش نحكم على حد! *
*بنسبة لثاني نقط... ايوة... بشوف ان البنت او الولد ليشربو سجاير مش محتر... *
*واتمنى ما في حد هنا بيشرب سجاير يزعل مني لان **ده لبشوقو*
*كل شاب بعرفه بيشرب سجاير بيكون مش محترم واخلاقه صفر واولهم الشباب لبيدرسو معي*
*ولم ارى حتى الان العكس *
*واحد بيشرب سجاير اتعلم شربهم فين.. ومع مين..*​ 
*مش في الكنيسة مثلا! *​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اعتقد اللى شايف نفسه مش بيعمل حاجه غلط*​
> *بيعمل اى حاجه قدام اى حد*
> *ولد بنت مش فارقه*​


 
*بالظبط لان الناس بتشوف ان شرب السجاير مش غلط لو عملها الشاب لكن يبقى غلط لما تعملو البنت*​ 
*فالغلط اسمه غلط لما ترتكبو البنت بس لما بيرتكبو الولد بيصير اسمه أي شيء ثاني غير غلط !!!!*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش قصة احراج يحجه انجيلا*​
> *القصه المبدء بقى موجود*
> *وكتيير شباب خجولين بطبعهم هيتكسفو*
> *لما بنت تعاكسهم وده غير المألوف فى المجتمع الشرقى*​


 


*انت بتقارن معاكسة البنت بمعاكسة الولد :t33:*
*بتعرف الفوارق قد ايه!*
*قد الفرق بين السماء والارض*
*معاكسة البنت للشاب مش موجودة كثير كمعاكسة الشاب للبنت*
*الشاب اقوى من البنت جسديا يعني ممكن يدافع عن نفسه في أي لحظة*
*المعاكسة مش ممكن تصل ل... لان الشاب ممكن يصدها في أي لحظة*
*وبعتقد في كثير شباب هيفرحو لما تعاكسهم البنت بدل ما يروح يبحث عليها اهو جات لحد عنده* :new6:
*ووووووووووو مالا يحصى*
*وفي مثل عندنا بيقول هحاول اترجمو ههههههه*​ 
*سواءا جاء السكين الى الخبز او جاء الخبز الى السكين فان من سيقطع في النهاية هو الخبز هههههههههههه*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا مقولتش ان البنات هتغتصب الشبا*
> *مع انى شوفت حلقه لعمرو اديب*
> *كان جايب فيها واحده بتقول انها شافت بنت*
> *بتغتصب عيل صغير*
> *ولكنى مذكرتش كل ده*​


*اغتصبت عيل!!*
*ازاي عملتها هههههههه*​ 
*لو استمريت معاك بالحوار هيكون مصيري مستشفى المجانين هههههههه*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتى بتتكلمى عن حق المرأه قولتلك حق المرأه بقى موجود*
> *اكتر من الاؤل بكتيير*​


 
*والتطرف لسه موجود وبكثييييييييير*​ 
*والتفكير النجس ضد المراة موجود كالاول متغيرش:a82:*​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اعتقد العدوى اتنقلت للبنات دلوقتى :new6:*​
> *مش يمكن عينيكو مش بتقع غير على الوحشين :thnk0001:*​


*صح *​ 
*لانهم بس لموجودين :t33:*​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش بقولك ركزى*​
> *ولا انا اللى جايب الصور*
> *دى نيتااااااااااااااااااااا :59:*​


 


*يا راجل ربنا يهديك انت لجايب الصور في الموضوع ده عشان تستشهد بيهم على شيء اسمه المعاكسة فالمفروض ارد عليك انت مش نيتا :99:*


​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> يانهارك اسود دا ان طلعت مصيبه يا مينا


* كلهم كده بس  نعمل ايه ده حظنا المنيل معاهم هههههههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بما اني منمتش ومهيس اخر 17 جلابيه
> قولت نسأل الشباب والشابات سوال لذيذ
> ومش عاوزين حساسيه والنبي
> *حاتر*
> ...


*سؤال تحفة 
اول مرة اعرف ان ممكن تثق ببنت وتتجوزها بالطريقة دى 
لما حد يسالهم عرفتوا بعض ازى احنا معرفة مشروع او مترو 
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لطرحك السؤال
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *واعتقد انا مجرحتش فيكى يا نانسى خالص
> دى كلها استنتجات قد لا تمت للحقيقه بصله
> وبالرغم من انك بتقولى كده
> الا انك حولتى  مسارالنقاش عن الموضوع الاصلى
> فالموضوع الاصلى لا يناقش كل هذه الامور *



*لما تقول يامينا انى لو المجتمع الشرقى اتغير ومش عارفة حصله ايه انتى بردو هتفضلى تتكلمى عليه ديه افتراضات شخصية واحكام مستقبلية عليا كمان مفيش داعى منها انا مناقشتش شخصك انت خالص وعلى فكرة انا عمرى ما ناقشت شخص اى حد بشكل مباشر دايما بناقش الفكرة اللى بيقولها الشخص اللى قدامى 
اما انا ففى ناس كتير جدا بدل ما تناقش افكارى مسكت فى شخصى انا وشخصيتى انا رغم انهم مش يعرفونى اساسا 
ما علينا 

انا محولتش مسار الموضوع ,لا هو ده الموضوع ,الموضوع ان فى مجتمعاتنا الولد من حقه يعمل اى حاجة من الحاجات اللى انت نفسك قولتها كمثال علشان يتعرف على واحدة بنت فى الشارع ولا فى اتوبيس ,يعنى ليه مطلق الحرية فى التصرف والناس مش بتقول عليه قليل الادب لا الناس بتسيبه هو خالص وتعقد بقى مستنية رد فعل البنت هيكون ازاى علشان تحكم عليها هى 
طيب ماتحكموا عليه هو الاول وتلموه 
ويعتبروا تصرفات الولد ده حق طبيعى ليه وعادى وطيش شباب وبكرة يعقل 
انا عارفه ان رأيى بيزعل ناس ,بس هو ده رأيى ومن حقى اقوله 

*


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

*طب والي مش بيركب مترو ... وخصوصاً وهو زحمة علشان ريحة العرق الفظيييع*
*ولا بنركب ميكروباص الا بعد الساعة 11 بالليل :hlp:*
*يعمل أيه يعني ..... ملوش نصيب أنوا يقضيها ع التلفون كدة مع الموزة ال عنيك طلعت عليها *

*وصحيح قلي ياض ... هو أنت من أمتي بتركب مترو والا ميكروباص .... هو أنت بعت نسمة :smil8:*​


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لما تقول يامينا انى لو المجتمع الشرقى اتغير ومش عارفة حصله ايه انتى بردو هتفضلى تتكلمى عليه ديه افتراضات شخصية واحكام مستقبلية عليا كمان مفيش داعى منها انا مناقشتش شخصك انت خالص وعلى فكرة انا عمرى ما ناقشت شخص اى حد بشكل مباشر دايما بناقش الفكرة اللى بيقولها الشخص اللى قدامى
> اما انا ففى ناس كتير جدا بدل ما تناقش افكارى مسكت فى شخصى انا وشخصيتى انا رغم انهم مش يعرفونى اساسا
> ما علينا
> 
> ...



كنت عايزة اديكى تقييم منفعش بقى :999:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> كنت عايزة اديكى تقييم منفعش بقى :999:



*هههههههه ولايهمك ياجميلة التقييمات عند بعضها *


----------



## تيمو (7 مايو 2011)

> وقيع !! MiNa ElbataL !! :
> من هنا ورايح
> انا مشرف تنظيمي اداري فقط
> محدش يعاملني كأي حاجه تانيه غير مشرف



أفهم من توقيعك أن كل عضو يُحضر منشفته لكي تبدأ بخدمة غسل الأرجل؟ 

أو أنك قررت أن تكون خادم لكل عضو مهما اختلفتَ معه ، أو مهما كان أصغر منك؟ 

توقيعك خطير ، ويحمل في طياته مسؤولية جعلت المسيح ذات يوم ينحني لغسل أرجل تلاميذه ..

ربنا يقويك مينا البطل ... إنتَ بعون الله قدّها !


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2011)

احلي حاجه يا ميتو انك سفير النوايا الحسنه
تقدر تفهم توقيعي القديم من الجديد
بعتذر للجميع يغلق


----------

